# Component input for monitor?



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

I’m going to buy a new LCD monitor and I’m looking at a 21" Gateway Monitor. This is a bit more than I need and more expensive than I'd like. The reason that I’m looking at it is that it includes a component input so I can hook up a Gamecube to it. Is there any way I can hook up a Gamecube to a standard VGA/DVI LCD monitor? I'm sure there must be some kind of coverter or hardware solution out there. Can anyone recommend anything?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

They're pretty expensive. The cheap way to do it (and the way that I did it) is to buy an inexpensive PCI tuner card and just hook the GC up to that. That would assume you'd be willing to have the PC as a middleman, but it's not as much of a pain as it might sound.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

If you're going to do that I would get a TV, not a monitor. I've got my x-box, computer and separates stereo system running through my Phillips 26" Widescreen LCD TV and it's great. TV's seem to be cheaper, bigger and just as versatile to me. They do everything a monitor should, and you don't need your computer on to run your gamecube.

If that's not an option, then get a cheaper monitor, it isn't necessary to have all that fancy and near-useless rubbish. You'll be chuffed for a week then the novelty will wear off when all your friends have seen it and you realise that you can't afford anything to plug into it because you've just spent all your money and we all know it's more pleasurable to buy things than it is to have things.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

The reason they cost less is that they don't support as high native resolutions are actual LCD monitors do. 

So unless you want to be stuck straining your eyes when your TV can't keep up with the computer, I would bite the bullet and buy the real deal.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

True Fox, but mine can handle the 1280x960 that I normally have on a monitor and the ATI software allows me to change font sizes without changing icon and window sizes so I can see everything fine from 6 feet away and, needless to say (but I'll say it anyway), games look great, including x-box and gamecube games.

I made a good choice on the TV, so If I were sweetloop, I would at least consider it as an option.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

get a tv tuner with the right inputs?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That's what I suggested... I suppose an LCD TV could work, but from what I've seen the quality and performance just isn't there- too high latentcy for gaming, and the overall picture quality isn't good enough for word processing or web browsing.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

That depends on the manufacturer. The best LCD TVs are made by Samsung. Luckily Samsung technology goes into many of the other leading brands such as Philips. Mine has VGA, DVI and S-Video inputs and have used all three. S-Video is rubbish but the VGA and DVI are PERFECT. Just like a dedicated LCD monitor but bigger, and it's running at 1280x960 @75Hz refresh rate. And gaming isn't a problem, Half-Life 2 and Quake 4 look and feel as they would otherwise.


Fox said:


> from what I've seen the quality and performance just isn't there


I'd bet my legs and arms the LCD TV you saw was a bad quality TV. They're not all the same, the quality IS in the brand in this case. Either that or you can call me stumpy.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm sure yours is just fine. It's just a matter of choosing one that isn't low quality- I would think of yours as a monitor that just happens to have a tuner in it  . It supports a decently high resolution, and has VGA and DVI which the cheaper ones surely wouldn't have.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Not strictly true. I bought my TV in January and I looked at a lot of them before I made my choice. The majority of them do support relatively high resolutions, a VGA input and have analogue tuners in (many don't have DVI). Much of the quality comes in the colour depth and the clarity of the picture and how long it lasts. 

Take a look at mine, http://www.richersounds.com/showproduct.php?cda=showproduct&pid=PHIL-26PF9956

The resolution my not look so high but you couldn't tell the difference between this and a monitor. I went for the brand name and I got the quality. Go for a 'no name' and the picture might look blurred and the colours flat. Line a few different sets up and you'll see.

Don't get me wrong Fox, a dedicated monitor can be an impressive piece of kit. I've had LCD monitors before so I know first hand but I'm still gonna defend this to the death.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't know what you're defending, because I'm agreeing with you. 

I only said what I did because I work in an office supply store and I've seen them all- and most of the dedicated monitors blow the TVs away in overall picture fidelity and refresh rates. Of course yours and those made by reputable manufacturers will match up to any decent monitor, because they'd have to for such a price.


----------



## ivolved (May 8, 2006)

I was just looking for a card that has component imput and only found one external device for video editing/capture that MIGHT work. I don't know how it will do with real time gaming and the like.

Like monkey phil I invested in a nice lcd monitor that HAPPENS to have a tuner (both Digital and Analog). In addition it has two component inputs, two composite, VGA and DVI. It's a 32" polaroid that ran about $1000, lower than I expected to pay for a flat panel HD monitor.

I've had no problems with gaming or watching standard TV on it. Of course, that might be a bit out of the price range for the original poster, but it's definitely more than just a monitor.

The 26" widescreen is a nice alternative as well.

So far those are the options.


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow… I didn’t expect so many replies. Thanks guys. So it looks like it boils down to 3 options (all prices in Canadian dollars):

*Buy a regular monitor and put a TV tuner card in my pc*
After a few quick price checks, it looks like I’d spend about $443 for a monitor and $109 for a TV tuner card for a total of $552

*Buy a monitor with a built in component input*
I think I’d buy this one rather than the first one I posted. It costs $669 (and will probably be on sale within the next few months)

*Buy an LCD TV with a DVI input for the computer:*
This would cost approx $900 or more depending on the model for an LCD TV such as this one.

I did the price checks quite quickly and could probably find some slightly better prices. However, they do give a rough idea of how much it will cost. At the moment, I think I’ll go for the second option. It’s only about $100 more than the first option and it’ll give me a better monitor. Also, I won’t have the hassle of running everything through the PC. I can easily switch inputs without having to crawl under my desk to connect/disconnect the different devices. The third option is a bit too expensive and a bit more than I need. Thanks for your comments/advice. Any further advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd go with the Samsung if I were you. It's a nice piece of kit and, being Samsung, very good quality.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would just go with the gateway Monitor, analog to digital conversions are a pain, you will be able to use the monitor for everything. Or, get a TV with a VGA input (or one wth DVI if you have a graphics card with a DVI output).


----------

